# Was wird denn hier am liebsten Gegessen?



## maierchen (13 Juli 2008)

Ich sitze im Moment hier mit einen Brötchen in der Hand und frage mich was hier an Board wohl am liebsten gegessen wird!
Ich essen eigentlich fast alles außer Innereien und Haferschleim.
mein absolutes lieblingsessen ist allerdings 
Das Jägerschnitzel mit Fritten und Salat! 



Wie stehts bei euch was ist euer Lieblingsgericht?​


----------



## homer22 (13 Juli 2008)

Des Da!!


----------



## Eudoros (21 Juli 2008)

Am liebsten was aus dem Meer, wobei das seit Überfischung, Rodung (Shrimpsfarmen im Regenwald) und grausamen Fangmethoden schon sehr stark eingeschränkt ist. Leib- und Magenspeise bleibt es dennoch.


----------



## Katzun (19 Okt. 2008)

kartoffelsalat von meiner mutter...da legste dich rein:thumbup:

und grill sachen, steaks, bauch, hähnchenschenkel, etc


----------



## RustyRyan (19 Okt. 2008)

Ungeschlagen ist bei mir Kohl & Pinkel - und zwar das volle Programm :thumbup:


----------



## Katzun (20 Okt. 2008)

RustyRyan schrieb:


> Ungeschlagen ist bei mir Kohl & Pinkel - und zwar das volle Programm :thumbup:



*schütteltsich* ich habe in bremen mal eine kohl und pinkel tour mitgemacht, die sauferrei vorher war ja richtig lustig, nach dem essen sind mit die letzten stunden nochmal durch den kopf gegangen...ich fand das richtig eklig, unglablich fettig...

aber did ist ja geschmackssache


----------



## Celtic (20 Okt. 2008)

RustyRyan schrieb:


> Ungeschlagen ist bei mir Kohl & Pinkel - und zwar das volle Programm :thumbup:



:drip::drip::drip:

Das Beste Esssen wat es gibt :thumbup:


----------



## Tyler Durden (13 Nov. 2008)

Schnitzel - Paniert - mit Kartoffelsalat und Soße - So muss das sein!


----------



## Juli<3 (30 Nov. 2008)

Ich esse am liebsten exotisch. Indisch, Thai und manchmal auch ein bisschen Mexikanisch aber das echte Mexikanisch nicht dieses TexMex Zeugs aus Amerika.


----------

